# Finishing - Stop Blotching YouTube Video



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

*Finishing - Stop Blotching YouTube Videos*

WOODWORKING - Stop Blotching By In the Workshop with Charles Neil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggahTWVHvBw&feature=channel

=======================================================================================
woodworking- 73- Coloring Blotchy Woods By TheWoodWhisperer with Marc J. Spagnuolo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjwgaADLr9w&feature=related


----------

